# Monitor um ~200€



## TFek (5. April 2014)

*Monitor um ~200€*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie der Threadtitel schon vermuten lässt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Monitor. 
Ich selber habe über 1 Jahr lang an einem Notebook gearbeitet, welches bei 15" mit einer Full-HD Auflösung und IPS Panel ausgestattet war.
Daher empfand ich den Wechsel zurück zum PC gewöhnungsbedürftig, da dort im Moment nur ein alter Syncmaster 226BW (1680x1050 bei 22") angeschlossen ist.
Für mich sollte ein neuer Monitor daher (mindestens ) eine Full-HD Auflösung und eine gute Bildqualität besitzen.
Obwohl der Monitor zum Zocken eingesetzt werden soll, brauch ich keine hohen Hertzzahlen, bin bis jetzt problemlos mit 60 klar gekommen und bevor ich auf 120/144 Hz wechsle,
besorge ich mir eher einen Monitor mir höherer Auflösung, also eher einen Allrounder.
Anschlussmäßig sollten mindestens 2 digitale Eingänge vorhanden sein, 3 wären schön, aber nicht notwendig. VGA ist unwichtig.
Größer als 24" sollte es wahrscheinlich nicht sein, da ich ja 1920x1080 bei 15" gewöhnt bin.
Falls es wichtig ist, ich besitze eine GTX770.

Wenn es jetzt knapp über meinem Budget die Erleuchtung gibt, die absolut unschlagbar ist, wird die natürlich auch in Betracht gezogen.

Bis jetzt hatte ich mir folgende angeschaut:
AOC i2369Vm, 23"
LG Electronics 24EA53VQ, 24"
iiyama ProLite X2483HSU-B1, 24"
Dell U2414H, 23.8" *(Über Budgetlimit)*

Wie sehen eure Meinungen zu diesen aus und welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

*Edit:* Dell U2414H hinzugefügt.


----------



## XyZaaH (5. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor unter 200€*

Ich würde den hier empfehlen:
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html


----------



## TFek (5. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor unter 200€*

Was spricht denn für den und gegen die von mir vorgeschlagenen?

Von den hier erwähnten Monitoren besitzen 2 IPS, 1 S-IPS und einer AMVA+, sollte ich darauf achten, solange es kein TN-Panel ist?
Ich habe mich mal durch den [Sammelthread] Monitor FAQ + TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll gelesen wegen der Panelarten.
Bei einem IPS Panel wäre demnach AH-IPS das Maß der Dinge in dem Preisbereich?
Zu AMVA+ steht dort leider nichts.


----------



## XyZaaH (6. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor unter 200€*

Ich kenne mich mit Monitoren nicht so gut aus, da muss dir noch jemand anderes helfen, aber dieser hier wird oft empfohlen in dieser Preisklasse, außerdem besitzt ein Kumpel von mir den Monitor und das Bild ist einfach nur grandios.


----------



## TFek (6. April 2014)

Soo.

Ich habe meine aktuelle Auswahl um den Dell U2414H erweitert, obwohl er meine selbst gesetzte Budgetgrenze etwas überschreitet,
da er mir sowohl von den technischen Daten als auch optisch zusagt und die von mir gelesenen Tests ihn als gut befunden haben.

Die Frage ist nun: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber den anderen im Thread genannten Monitore?
Obwohl er nur ein statisches Kontrastverhältnis von 1000:1 besitzt gegenüber bspw. dem iiyama X2483HSU-B1 mit 3000:1?

Ein kurzes Feedback dazu wäre schön.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Ok dann fang ich mal an also ich per. hatte nur diesen zum test iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU ist der gleiche nur das er höhenverstellbar ist würde ich per. mit nehmen.
Zum Bild ist er der beste was ich hatte und hab auch schon einiges an IPS gehabt von 200-300€ und da ist der XB ne gute ecke vorraus total klares und scharfes Bild die IPS waren net so klar und auch leicht unschärfer VORSICHT alles Subjektiv!
Zu den Farben nemen sich beide net viel aber vom schwarzwert das VA Panel hat richtig tiefes schwarz wo IPS nur untergeht blickwinkel fand ich beim XB auch etwas besser.
Ansonsten ist die verarbeitung top konnte net meckern  ging auch alles ohne prob. nix knarzt oder gibt irgentwelche geräusche von sich.
Zur Gaming performance muss ich sagen der InputLag geht beim XB gefühlt gegen null, bei IPS hab ich es  gemerkt dafür verschwimmt das Bild nen tick mehr bei VA als auf den IPS dingern.
Also wenn du nicht zu TN greifen willst dann kann ich dir nur zum XB raten weil meiner Meinung InputLag>MotionBlur in Games ist.
Wie du dich entscheides ist natürlich dir überlassen.
Ich per. hab ihn aber net mehr weil ich einfach 120Hz und TN verwöhnt bin und da ist sowas ne große umstellung.
Und vileicht nochwas wichtiges zum XB er ist 100% Flimmerfrei!
Wenn noch Fragen hast einfach Fragen


----------



## Bockwurstking (7. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Ich kann dir den Acer hier empfehlen. 
Hat eine super Bildqualität und ist echt gut zum drauf spielen. Allerdings, habe ich ihn nur in 27" gesehen und da ist der Preis dann bei 280€ und das ist ja über deinem Budget.
Allerdings ist der Bildschirm meiner Meinung nach den Preis absolut wert!


----------



## TFek (7. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Erstmal danke für die beiden Antworten. 

Für mich war damals schon die Umstellung von 1680x1050 bei 22" zu 1920x1080 bei 15" (IPS) ziemlich groß, das sah danach alles viel besser aus.
Klingt schon fast unglaubwürdig für mich, dass das noch besser geht. 
Man muss es also so sehen, ich habe hier einen alten SyncMaster 226BW (TN) aus dem Jahr 2007 stehen und ein Sony Vaio S15 (IPS) von Ende 2012.
Daher wahrscheinlich auch meine Abneigung gegen TN Panels, ich kenn nun mal keine anderen. 

Was 27" angeht: Das wäre mir persönlich für eine Full-HD Auflösung einfach zu groß, da muss schon eine höhere Auflösung her.
(Abgesehen davon, dass das vielleicht nicht mehr auf meinen Tisch passt. )

Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen dem Dell und dem iiyama fände ich sehr interessant.
Zumindest innerlich habe ich die anderen im Moment ausgeschlossen, da deren Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf PWM basiert und ich nicht weiß, ob ich damit klar käme oder nicht.

Den Acer werde ich mir auch noch anschauen.


----------



## Bockwurstking (7. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Die kann ich dir leider nicht vergleichen, da ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit ihnen habe.

Ja, dass sieht jeder anders, war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## sammyx (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Genau vor der gleichen Frage stehe ich nun auch. Habe seit letzter Woche intensiv im Internet recherchiert und konnte die Anzahl verschiedener Monitore auf exakt diese zwei reduzieren:

AOC i2369Vm oder Iiyama X2483HSU-B1

Ich habe mich immer noch nicht entschieden, hast du schon eine Wahl getroffen ?
Oder gar schon eins gekauft und kontest es testen?

(Den dell hatte ich auch auf meiner liste nur wegen meinem budget hatte ich es weggelassen....) 

Würde mich auf eine schnelle Antwort freuen


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Den meisten Bang for the Buck bis 200€ gibt es momentan immer noch mit dem LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Delight (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

sehr gut : Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dell IPS P2414H


----------



## TFek (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*



sammyx schrieb:


> Genau vor der gleichen Frage stehe ich nun auch. Habe seit letzter Woche intensiv im Internet recherchiert und konnte die Anzahl verschiedener Monitore auf exakt diese zwei reduzieren:
> 
> AOC i2369Vm oder Iiyama X2483HSU-B1
> 
> ...


 
Entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht, aber zumindest für mich geht es tendenziell Richtung Dell.
Anschlussvielfalt, USB 3.0, Optik, kein PWM, angeblich über Displayport auf ~80Hz betreibbar.
Da ich den Monitor (wenns nach mir geht) mindestens 5 Jahre behalten werde, tun die ~50€ mehr auch nicht weh.
Meinen Samsung 226BW habe ich nun auch seit 2007. 
Wenn du empfindlich auf PWM Hintergrundbeleuchtungen reagierst und/oder die vielen Anschlüsse des AOC nicht benötigst,
würde ich persönlich eher zum iiyama greifen oder du schaust dir noch mal die anderen vorgeschlagenen Monitore an.


----------



## sammyx (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Ja ich guck mal, der Dell P2414 ist auch interessant, da er fast baugleich ist mit dem Dell H2414 nur keinen hdmi eingang sondern einen dvi eingang hat, was dem H2414 ja fehlt....
Nur hab ich bei den ganzen ips die Sorge mit dem IPS-Glow, glitzern, blenden, etc... Da ich ja viele Stunden am PC verbringen werden will ich eher meine Augen schonen 

Ich sag hier bescheid wenn ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## Delight (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

nix IPS Glitzern, das war einmal


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Mein U2412M auf der Arbeit hat es noch, keine Ahnung wie das bei den aktuelleren Modellen von Dell ausschaut...


----------



## Delight (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

das scheint bei den neuen U2414H und P2414H auf ein Minimum reduziert worden zu sein. Ich sehe nichts davon.


----------



## sammyx (10. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Alsooo habe mch entschieden und werde mir den Iiyama X2483HSU-b1 holen 
Wenn er da ist kann ich meine Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor schreiben...

@TFek hast du dich auch entschieden ?


----------



## TFek (12. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Nö, nicht wirklich, unentschlossen wie immer. 
Präferieren tu ich immer noch den U2414H.
Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin gegenüber dem iiyama ist der Kontrast (1000:1 vs. 3000:1),
die Panel-Art, die Reaktionszeit/Input Lag, sowie die Übertaktbarkeit.
Der Dell hat es mir optisch ziemlich angetan, sieht für mich wesentlich wertiger aus.
Das alles noch mal gegenübergestellt mit meinen bisherigen Monitoren/Displays.

120/144 Hz gibts erst ab ~250€ und das nur mit TN Panel, 1440p gar erst ab ~400€.
Ist mir beides zu teuer, bzw. möchte ich eigentlich kein TN Panel.

Das Display meines Notebooks (IPS) schafft laut Test angeblich diese Werte:
Helligkeit (Maximum): 261 cd/m²
Schwarzwert: 0.47 cd/m²
Kontrast: 555:1
(Häufig von mir verwendet bei 40-50% Helligkeit)

Welches ich wesentlich angenehmer finde, als das Bild meines 226BW,
dessen Reaktionszeit und Input Lag aber früher (heute immer noch?) als sehr gut eingestuft wurde.
Der U2414H hängt dem 226BW was das angeht scheinbar etwas hinterher.
Andererseits habe ich auf dem Notebook auch über 1 Jahr gezockt,
ohne das mir irgendetwas Negatives aufgefallen ist gegenüber dem 226BW.
Und da wäre ja noch der iiyama...

Alles so schwierig und das ohne einen der beiden mal real gesehen zu haben.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (12. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Ich suche nun seit einem Monat einen passenden Nachfolger für meinen 226BW.
Ich weiss nicht wie es Samsung mit dem 226BW hinbekommen hat, aber kein aktuelles TN Panel ist in der Lage die Farben und vorallem den Schwarzwert so wie der BW darzustellen.
Im Laden sehen alle Marken eigentlich Top aus.
Steht ein Monitor im direkten Vergleich neben meinem BW, könnt ich brechen.

Seit gestern hab ich eigentlich einen Nachfolger gefunden, den BenQ GL2460HM im Gegensatz zu der teuren XL serie kann man hier noch die Farbsättigung verstellen und zwar so, das bis auf das Schwarz alles an den BW rankommt.
Vielleicht liegt es aber an der LED Technik und das umgewöhnen nach 7 Jahren BW fällt mir zu schwer.

Leider hab ich ein Model mit 3 Pixelfehlern erwischt.
Laut diversen Guides kann man Leuchtende Fehler ja wieder Reparieren, einer lies sich auch mit leichtem Druck wegmassieren, die andern blieben...absolut nervig!
Man weiss wo er ist und schaut immer hin...
Die kriterien fü mich werden jedoch erfüllt.
Flimmerfrei ohne PWM, 24 Zoll Full HD und ein HDMI anschluß, das war mir wichtig.
Mit einem Testprogram um Schlierenbildung zu sehen, nimmt sich der GL und der BW nichts, subjektiv sieht es mit aktiviertem AMA beim GL sogar besser aus.

Der Monitor ging nun zurück an Amazon, und ich werde mir den gleichen bei Mindfactory bestellen, dort gibt es für einen Aufpreis einen geprüften Fehlerfreien zu erwerben.

In 2-3 Jahren werd ich mich erneut umschauen, vielleicht gibt es dann etwas auf dem Markt was all meine Ansprüche zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Rabber (12. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

Wie Delight schon sagte der Dell p2414h ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Er lässt sich bei 1920 x 1080p auf 80Hz übertakten und man kann Downsampling mit 3840 x 2160 @ 56Hz bzw 2880 x 1620 @ 72Hz  betreiben.


----------



## TFek (12. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor um ~200€*

So, keine Lust mehr, hab mir den U2414H bestellt. 
Übertakten werde ich letztlich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht, aus Sorge, dass er kaputt geht.


----------

